# Protecting yourself from gear theft



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2013)

Some great tips from Roger Cicala (lensrentals.com):

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/06/protecting-yourself-from-gear-theft


----------



## J.R. (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Neuro, Roger provides a pretty comprehensive way of keeping your equipment safe. 

The first and the last stop for most of our kind is simply insuring our gear. A simple and practical solution making sure that there even if your gear becomes irrecoverable, you still have a safety net. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## fugu82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanx for posting! Very good advice.


----------



## Sella174 (Jun 26, 2013)

If you _are_ going to lug heaps of gear around (to a wedding, event, or whatever), an assistant who also watches over the stuff is invaluable.


----------



## RGF (Jun 27, 2013)

Great article. Seems recovering lsy/stolen equipment is a royal PIA so best to keep it safe


----------

